# Mark wahlberg might be one of us?!



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1j67dv

Best thing about being Mark Wahlberg?

Worst thing about being Mark Wahlberg?

What is your most embarrassing moment?

Best thing: beautiful wife and kids, a job that I love, I have no real complaints. Worst thing: my gastrointestinal issues. Most embarrassing moment: I just passed gas in front of the hotel housekeeper.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

or he could just be lactose intolerant..don't think he even knows this group exists,so he wont be bringing publicity or $$$ to our problem


----------



## desprate (Nov 18, 2011)

u are right abt this thickthighs..i heard abt robert pattinson he stinks! they say it's hygiene problem wht do u think?tell us.. check it out..


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't know about pattison,Im not a fan,of his..have to read up on him on the gossip sites.

But I did read somewhere that Camille ,Kelsey grammars ex wife has issues with IBSor IBD..she is on the housewife show from California..anyway,there RUMOR is they crew call her poopy pants behind her back..

Whe she was on Andy cohens show I text in to ask her to bring awareness to out plight and hey didn't ask her the question.

I'll try the next time she's on..I follow andy and will tweet the question


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

desparate,

I looked online about pattison and his b.o...he says he doesn't like to wash/comb his hair..or change his closthes.Thats probably his problem


----------

